# Certification of Documents



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone advise me who is authorised to certify documents in Portugal - preferably free of charge.
I need to have Certified copies of passports,residential address.All to open a Bank account.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Notário and Post-Office.

Some docs only in Notário

All are paid services


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Bicky said:


> Can anyone advise me who is authorised to certify documents in Portugal - preferably free of charge.
> I need to have Certified copies of passports,residential address.All to open a Bank account.


Can you not take the original documents into a branch of the bank and let them make the copies that they require?


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> Can you not take the original documents into a branch of the bank and let them make the copies that they require?


I could if the Bank were in Portugal, but unfortunately they are in the Isle of Man - the U.K.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

paramonte said:


> Notário and Post-Office.
> 
> Some docs only in Notário
> 
> All are paid services


Could you give me bit more info on the post Office method.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Go to the post-office (Correios) of your choice, hand them the docs and they will give you certified photocopies of them. There is a fee. Also they don´t certify certain docs, but I believe the ones you refer they do. But you have to check out beforehand if the bank in the UK will accept the certified docs.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I might be wrong but get an idea bank managers here can do it but on the odd occasion I've needed it, I've just had them done at my local Camara for a handful of Euros or so.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Guys - job done - I went to my local Junta da Friguesia - £5 .

Thanks for your responses.


----------

